# Hi Temps Lo Hum



## Big_Earl (Dec 19, 2011)

I need suggestions on how to get my temps way down while I flower.  Due to some fluke weather  my temps in my tent are getting extremely high (like in the 90s)and I noticed that my humidity are usually normal to low.

I have 2 girls under a 600 watt hps...two oscilating fans hanging down and two of my text screen flaps rolled up.  If at all possible I'd like to get supplies from a hardware store.  Any suggestions???


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 19, 2011)

My tent is in a well build outdoor shed.  The temps in this area are unusually high and like you said the tent will be 5-10 degrees higher than the building...In m case I'm getting 15-20 degreee higher temps.

I was thinking of going to the local hardware store and purchasing some bathroom fans(on here I thing they call them fart fans) and put 1 to pull air in and 2-3 to pull air(and hopefully heat) out.

My 600 watt hps is not an air cooled unit which is probably my main problem.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 19, 2011)

You need a extractor fan to remove the air from the tent to the outside. Do you have this ?


----------



## Jericho (Dec 19, 2011)

You will need the same amount of air coming into the tent as the extractor is blowing out. A passive intake is fine and will work best in this case. 

I run a 600w HPS in a cool tube in a 1mx1mx2m tent. I have an extractor fan blowing air out of the tent, it exchanges the air in the room 3 times a minute. My temp up till yesterday was about 66 outside. inside my tent it stays at an average of 70-80 depending on day time or night time. 

With this I am able to have the light about 1 ft away from plants with no harm being done. 

If you are running a 600w in a tent you are going to need an good extractor fan.


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 19, 2011)

I have no idea what an extractor fan is.  I will do some more reading and research.  I was looking to buy local but I don't know since I've never heard of this.

I got about another month to go and I'm sure the damage is done but I know now and have it set up for the next time.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 19, 2011)

You will be able to get extractor fans from any decent DIY shop. Its also called an inline fan. Search that on google images and you will see what you need. An air cooled hood or cooltube would be ideal. 

You should be able to see a round port at the top of the tent. That is to put ducting through and a fan on the end to extract air out of the tent and then in through the open windows at the bottom.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 19, 2011)

Be sure you do not buy an inline duct _booster_ fan--buy a 6" centrifuge fan of some kind (which is an inline fan).  Expect to pay $100-$150 for it.  Look for Vortex, Eclipse, Can, etc.  Check out these fans online so you know what you are looking for.  Like mentioned, with a 600W, I would be going for around 450 cfms.  You will probably also want a speed controller for the fan.  A bathroom type fan will not do the job.  Is your light air cooled or in a cool tube?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 19, 2011)

You definitely don't want the duct fans that they sell at HD or lowes, IMHO. I have them and they don't pull air good enough because it is just a fan in a tube. It forms very little vacume. I use them because I am running low power in small spaces and don't need much. for a larger tent with 600w you really need a cooltube or vented hood that will allow you to pull the heat away from the bulb and out of the tent. Don't put a fan on the intake, it is not needed if you are using a good exaust fan, and it will mess with the air pressure within the tent which will be important during flower stage when things get "odorific", especially if yer growing some stanky dank.


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 20, 2011)

so basically I need to scrap my lamp set up after I'm done?  I'll post a pic of some thing similar to what I have...here in a sec


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 20, 2011)

okay here is something like what I have in my tent right now.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 20, 2011)

While those shades are good for up too 400w they wont do for a 600 unless your temps are way low and its not enclosed. IMO

You need something like this so air is sucked straight out. 

hXXp://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/air-cooled-hoods--reflectors-36-c.asp

Change XX to TT


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Jericho...I figured as much.  I think what I will do is get one of those and move this 600 to the germ/seedling area which is open and change the bulb to mh. Then move the CFLs to the clone area(when I make one of those...LOL)


----------



## Jericho (Dec 20, 2011)

Big_Earl said:
			
		

> Thanks Jericho...I figured as much.  I think what I will do is get one of those and move this 600 to the germ/seedling area which is open and change the bulb to mh. Then move the CFLs to the clone area(when I make one of those...LOL)



I wouldn't waste a 600w on seedlings. its more suited to flowering with that much power.


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 20, 2011)

Well Crap what do I use it for then?


----------



## Jericho (Dec 21, 2011)

Explain to me what space you have available. You have the tent, (what size is it again?) 
What other areas do you have available? A 600w is good for 18 square foot of flowering. The Cfls would be fine for vegging. 

Do you run a veg area and flowering area at the same time?


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 21, 2011)

When I measured it myself it was like 32 x 32 x64....I was thinking of putting the 600 to the side until I invest in some autos...would that work for a couple of those?  I have really good amout of spaceI overlapped my flowering and my veggie stages this time because I was trying to time it all.  The seedlings should be ready for the tent and full blown veggie around the end of the flowering phase.  I just know my tent was way to hot and not humid enough(based on what I've read).  I'm flowering som random bag seed right now but I have some heavy indica WW crosses that I want to make sure I do right...the last grow I did alot of things right and alot of things wrong but I did well(at least I think I did) so far.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2011)

Big_Earl said:
			
		

> When I measured it myself it was like 32 x 32 x64....I was thinking of putting the 600 to the side until I invest in some autos...would that work for a couple of those?  I have really good amout of spaceI overlapped my flowering and my veggie stages this time because I was trying to time it all.  The seedlings should be ready for the tent and full blown veggie around the end of the flowering phase.  I just know my tent was way to hot and not humid enough(based on what I've read).  I'm flowering som random bag seed right now but I have some heavy indica WW crosses that I want to make sure I do right...the last grow I did alot of things right and alot of things wrong but I did well(at least I think I did) so far.



I don't understand this at all....why would you put the 600 away until you get _autos_?  In fact, if you have great photoperiod strains, why would you get autos at all?

You are going to need an exhaust fan regardless.  I am currently running a 1000W in a 3 x 6.5' space with no glass because it is so cold outside right now.  I am running my exhaust fan at less than 1/2 and the temps never get above about 74.  The HPS will just produce sooooooooooo much more than CFLs.


----------



## Big_Earl (Dec 21, 2011)

Hell I don't know THG I'm a noob that continues the learn everyday.  I've wanted to do autos anyway and I'm not by no means quitting on a "regular" flowering strain.  I have tons and tons of bag seed that I'm using to perfect my method.  I'm not gonna go out and buy anything seeds/equipment ect. until I get more info...just going out and buying has me asking the questions I'm asking now.  But its all good I will be better from it all.

I have plenty of space I plan on having a germ/clone/seedling area...an auto area....and my grow tent used for both veggie & flowering.


----------

